# The Wailing Tree



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Alrighty, I FINALLY finished the tree I wanted to make thanks to Krough's inspiring me with his awesome take on the HHG's "tree". Mine's a lot taller than I am. Here's the final product and the web page that more pictures can be found on:










http://www.howloweenqueen.com/wailingtree.htm


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

I love it, a very good Prop ,wish I had a forest of them.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great, ghostess.

Nice pic by the way.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Excellent Job. I love the way you added the leaves to it. I had been wondering how to do that myself. Great how to. THANKS


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

He looks great, Ghostess....should scare some tot's for sure. Excellent tutorial and pics BTW.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Definitly eerie.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Awsome!!!!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

good work!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Ghostess, man that is great work and I love the blue light on it. I wish I had the time and talent to do one this year...maybe next year.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

just great! what a cool prop!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

She a woman with skilllllllssss. LOl Good job on that.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

ghostess - where's the how to again. can't seem to find it?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/wailingtree.htm


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Most delicious Ghostess.


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

awesome prop great job it looks like you spent a lot of time on it.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks... it took about 2 weeks total to make.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks great Ghostess.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Ghostess, where do you store such a monstrosity?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thought I lost my mind for a minute, I knew I posted on this but it is in the how to's ..
again great tree Deanna..


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Ghostess that looks amazing! Well done. VERY spooky.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all  The tree will reside in the formal dining room in the place of the old MM tree... RIP.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks great....as always.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that is too cool-great job ---ghostess


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Way to do it Ghostess!


----------

